# Logitech G502 Proteus RGB behalten?



## CHRiSSLYi (20. August 2016)

Hey Leute,

wollte mir mal Ersatz für meine bald sterbende Logitech MX518 holen und hab dabei die Logitech G502 Proteus Spectrum RGB Tunable Gaming Mouse: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor für 39,00€ ergattert in einem Amazon Blitzangebot. Sollte ich sie behalten oder ist die Maus schlechter als meine jetzige?
Von einer Maus erwarte ich eigentlich nicht so viel, außer dass sie funktioniert, das Mausrad normal scrollt und mindestens 1500 dpi hat.


Grüße!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. August 2016)

Technisch ist die G502 1A, hat jedenfalls einen sehr guten Sensor. Die Ergonomie ist allerdings eher umstritten. Gibt einige, die von dem viel zu kleinen und kantigen Gehäuse nach längerer Nutzung regelrecht Krämpfe in den Händen bekommen. Persönlich finde ich sie auch nicht gerade sehr angenehm.


----------



## enux (25. August 2016)

Dass die Logitech G502 technisch top sein soll, kann man überall lesen. Ich hatte diese (ebenfalls wegen des Amazon Blitzangebots) auch in die engere Wahl gezogen. Allerdings hat sie nicht in meine Hand gepasst. Damals die Dual Optical oder später die G9x waren für mich perfekt.
Inzwischen habe ich (auch wieder ein Blitzangebot) bei der Roccat Kone XTD optical zugeschlagen. Die kam mir erst sehr groß vor. Beim zocken merke ich davon allerdings nichts. Passt also.
Bleibt also nichts außer testen


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (25. August 2016)

Hab sie jetzt erstmal bei mir aber finde, dass die Mausform zu stark an den Handgriff angepasst ist und wenn ich mich mal schnell bewege (Black Ops 3), so kann ich manchmal kurzzeitig nicht zielen, da die Maus seitlich etwas hochgehoben wird.
Vielleicht muss ich mich einfach daran gewöhnen..


----------



## Merowinger0807 (25. August 2016)

Hab sie mir gestern auch als Blitzangebot bestellt und erwarte sie heute. 
Da ich relativ große Pranken habe, bin ich diesbezüglich mal gespannt wie sie sich im Vergleich zu meiner jetzigen G700 schlägt, die noch tadellos funktioniert und bei mir perfekt in der Hand liegt.
Aber bei knapp 40€ bin ich jetzt einfach schwach geworden.

Und wenns ned passt, schick ich sie halt zurück


----------



## hoffgang (25. August 2016)

Einfach ausprobieren. Eine 518 zu ersetzen ist IMMER schwierig.
Hab die 502 Proteus Core, bin sehr zufrieden damit, ist aber eben Gefühlssache.

Gott was würd ich dafür geben wenn Logitech EINMAL was vernünftiges machen würde, nämlich die MX518 nehmen, aktuelle Technik reinpacken und somit ne Neuauflage dieser Übermaus auf den Markt werfen.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (25. August 2016)

Merowinger0807 schrieb:


> Hab sie mir gestern auch als Blitzangebot bestellt und erwarte sie heute.
> Da ich relativ große Pranken habe, bin ich diesbezüglich mal gespannt wie sie sich im Vergleich zu meiner jetzigen G700 schlägt, die noch tadellos funktioniert und bei mir perfekt in der Hand liegt.
> Aber bei knapp 40€ bin ich jetzt einfach schwach geworden.
> 
> Und wenns ned passt, schick ich sie halt zurück



Verdammtes Amazon, will mir schon nach 10 Retouren (Großteil davon defekt) von 51 Bestellungen das Konto sperren 
Meine Hände sind relativ klein, ich glaube nicht, dass du mit der Maus glücklich wirst, ich kann mich aber auch irren. Hände sind bekanntlich ja verschieden .

@hoffgang:
Ja, die M518 ist schon was feines. Vor paar Jahren für 20€ gebraucht gekauft und war wirklich eine ganz gute Maus. Jetzt ist sie schon langsam abgenutzt und funktioniert nur teilweise... schade um das gute Stück.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (25. August 2016)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Einfach ausprobieren. Eine 518 zu ersetzen ist IMMER schwierig.
> Hab die 502 Proteus Core, bin sehr zufrieden damit, ist aber eben Gefühlssache.
> 
> Gott was würd ich dafür geben wenn Logitech EINMAL was vernünftiges machen würde, nämlich die MX518 nehmen, aktuelle Technik reinpacken und somit ne Neuauflage dieser Übermaus auf den Markt werfen.



Dazu ein AMEN!

Hatte die 518 auch gute 6 Jahre bis sie bei einem Ausraster während eines PVP-Matches mit 9,81m/s an der Wand zerschellt ist... 
Für mich noch immer DIE Computermaus für Gamer


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (25. August 2016)

Merowinger0807 schrieb:


> Dazu ein AMEN!
> 
> Hatte die 518 auch gute 6 Jahre bis sie bei einem Ausraster während eines PVP-Matches mit 9,81m/s an der Wand zerschellt ist...
> Für mich noch immer DIE Computermaus für Gamer



Willst vielleicht meine noch funktionierende kaufen?  haha Spaß


----------



## Merowinger0807 (25. August 2016)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Willst vielleicht meine noch funktionierende kaufen?  haha Spaß



Wenn ich hier nicht noch ne Roccat Kone, eine Razer Abyssus und eine Naga rumliegen hätte... wär ich evtl. interessiert gewesen  
Reicht erstmal an Nagern


----------



## Captn (25. August 2016)

Ich hab die G502 jetzt seit 2 Tagen hier rumliegen und bin sehr zufrieden. 
Ich hab auch nicht allzu große Hände und finde, dass sie sehr gut in der Hand liegt ^^. Nach meiner R.A.T. 5 muss ich mich aber erstmal in der Vielzahl an Einstellungen zurechtfinden .


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (25. August 2016)

Weiß vielleicht jemand wie ich die Maus dazu bringen kann, nicht mehr zu leuchten, wenn mein PC aus ist?
Muss irgendwo in den Einstellungen meines Mainboards sein, aber wo?
Wäre jetzt ein bisschen zu viel dafür ein Extra Thema zu eröffnen..


----------



## Hummel_1980 (25. August 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> Ich hab die G502 jetzt seit 2 Tagen hier rumliegen und bin sehr zufrieden.
> Ich hab auch nicht allzu große Hände und finde, dass sie sehr gut in der Hand liegt ^^. Nach meiner R.A.T. 5 muss ich mich aber erstmal in der Vielzahl an Einstellungen zurechtfinden .



Üblicherweise findest du das in den Netzteileinstellungen bzw. Powereinstellungen unter dem Punkt "ErP Ready". Bei Asus z.B. musst du die Option auf "Enable (S4 + S5)" stellen. Sollte bei ASRock ähnlich benannt sein.


----------



## Pikachu0077 (27. August 2016)

Ich  hatte schon immer Logitech Mäuse die G502 ist erstmal die letzte.
Wenn ich lange Spiele bekomme ich einen Krampf in der Hand, auch die Anordnung der Tasten passt mir nicht.
Ich werde mich schön langsam nach einer anderen Maus umsehen.
Die Steelseries  sollen angeblich ( laut Spielkumpels) ganz gut sein.
Hat jemand hier im Forum noch erfahrungen mit einer guten Maus gamacht? Wenn ja welche?


----------



## enux (14. September 2016)

Ich muss meinen Beitrag von letztem Monat korrigieren. Die Roccat Kone XTD Optical wurde mir mit der Zeit doch zu klobig und zudem habe ich bereits nach wenigen Tagen festgestellt, dass die Oberfläche sich sichtbar verfärbt. Inzwischen liegt daher die Logitech G502 auf dem Schreibtisch. Weiß nicht, warum sie damals im Saturn nicht gepasst hat. Jetzt passt sie jedenfalls


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (14. September 2016)

Ich finde die Anordnung der Tasten ganz in Ordnung.
Die Maus passt sich gut an die Hand an, was leider bei schnellen Spielen relativ schlecht ist, da die Maus sich so gut anpasst, sodass wenn man die Hand hebt, gleichzeitig eine Seite der Maus etwas anhebt. Damit verliere ich manchmal die Kontrolle über das Zielen und der Cursor bewegt sich nicht mehr.
Ansonsten ist die Maus echt ihr Geld wert. Das Mausrad ist vielleicht etwas wackelig, wenn man die Maus von links nach rechts schwenkt. Daraus resultierend ergibt sich ein etwas unwertiges Gefühl, da das Mausrad mit der Bewegung wackelt.


----------

